# Various bits :)



## Black Sheep (23 Mar 2009)

Ok, got the frame so now need:

700c wheels:
front 10cm wide hub
rear 13cm wide hub

Bottom bracket
cranks
chain rings

front and rear mech

handlebars, not too greater drop to them

shifters (not sure between bar end or integrated with the levers)
brake levers

the guy who sold me the frame (tis a Trek Fast track cromo) says side pull deep drop

so, anyone got any of the above laying around in their shed and wants rid of it? pm me with what you have and how much you'd be wanting for it please


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2009)

since i'm not able to modify the previous post;

I've got most parts having bought a scrapper from halfords this morning, 


i'd like shorter cranks, 165 mm just to get a bit more toe clearence

I also need some shallow reach brakes as the ones off the carrera are too long to get brake blocks anywhere near the rim! 

cranks are more vital at the moment, willing to swap the 170mm i've got, must be square taper tho.


----------



## PpPete (2 Apr 2009)

These any good to you?
Tiagra, rear has scuff across the logo, front in good condition. Needs new pads.
£10 posted


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Apr 2009)

what reach are they? 

i may be interested, however i'm uber skint this month


----------



## Tel (5 Sep 2009)

porkypete said:


> These any good to you?
> Tiagra, rear has scuff across the logo, front in good condition. Needs new pads.
> £10 posted



Ok so it's September now and its a long shot but have you still got these brakes?


----------

